# bolts short life of three weeks



## venusG (Mar 24, 2014)

BOLTS LIFE
DAY1
This was the first day of my first betas life he was just a baby but he still had an abnormality from the top he looks like a lightning bolt :lol: they said it would be hard we accepted now he's dead :--------cry: but we don't know why.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

What happened? Did you do a water change before he died? Did you move his tank? Did he act sick? Did you add anything new to his tank?


----------



## myprince (Apr 2, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------

